# My First time ever at college haul



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 26, 2008)

Last Thursday was my very first class in my very first semester at college. I was a bit scared but I got through the day knowing there would be a box full of shiny new toys from MAC. The package consisted of CoC, Overrich, Starflash, and more. Here is what I got:





- Tempting Quad (Cult of Cherry)
- Copperbeam pigment (Overrich)
- Antique Green pigment (Overrich)
- Museum Bronze pigment (Overrich)
- Heritage Rouge pigment (Overrich)
- Vintage Gold pigment (Overrich)
- Black lipmix
- Copper Walnut gloss
- Cult of Cherry lipglass (Cult of Cherry)
- Raven Kohl Power (Starflash)
- Mystery Kohl Power (Starflash)
- O lipstick (Cult of Cherry)
- Kirsch mattene (Cult of Cherry)
- Girl About Town lipstick

I hadn't bought any MAC since June, and now I fell off the wagon big time!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! Today was my sisters first day too and believe me when I tell you, you'll forget why you were ever nervous.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Good luck in your classes


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a great haul!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 26, 2008)

Good haul and good luck with the classes.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Great haul!  I can't wait to get the Copper Walnut gloss.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 27, 2008)

soon that nervousness will wear off and you'll be falling asleep in class like the rest of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just joking. 
have fun with the new goodies-i know there is a campus party coming up-perfect opportunity!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!

I'm envying you the black lipmix.


----------



## melonella (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh man, me too, me too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'm envying you the black lipmix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

nicre haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic haul, i love the pigments. Good luck with college!


----------



## nikki (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow---that's a great haul!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 30, 2008)

great haul 

enjoy


----------



## lablonde (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW, lovely pigments..enjoy!


----------



## sherox (Aug 30, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

tempting is tempting


----------

